# viv doors



## sooksyajets (Jul 8, 2012)

hi i dont no about the rest of you ive been scouring the net for viv doors i notice a few peeps say ask local glass merchants so i tryed this and he wanted to take my hand for them and then come back for the wrists so after a few days mooching i managed to find this guy selling doors for vivs of all shapes and sizes so thought i would put it in ere for you all that having same problem as my self :lol2::2thumb: Custom Made Sliding Glass Doors Vivarium & Terrarium 

if this is in the wrong place please let me know and ill move it to right place :bash:


----------



## sara436 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks! i found this guy on my hunt too. did you end up using him? what were the prices like? i'm going to ring round a few tomorrow! x


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I have always found my glass merchant to be the best place to go.
If they wanted a fortune what size, thickness and type of glass did you ask for?


----------



## sooksyajets (Jul 8, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> i have always found my glass merchant to be the best place to go.
> If they wanted a fortune what size, thickness and type of glass did you ask for?


6 mm but they are exspencive i ended up using just a normal glass merchants saved me like £60


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry just to be clear did you use these guys or go to your local glass merchant in the end?

I am only looking for 4mm really but my local merchant did seem a little pricey!?


----------



## sooksyajets (Jul 8, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Sorry just to be clear did you use these guys or go to your local glass merchant in the end?
> 
> I am only looking for 4mm really but my local merchant did seem a little pricey!?


i went to local cus these guys wanted 90£ for 2 doors my mate said they was cheap thats why i put em on ere but nah i got quotted rediculas prices


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

sooksyajets said:


> i went to local cus these guys wanted 90£ for 2 doors my mate said they was cheap thats why i put em on ere but nah i got quotted rediculas prices


Right ok so def not cheaper then lol. Shame they could have been on to something.


----------



## sooksyajets (Jul 8, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Right ok so def not cheaper then lol. Shame they could have been on to something.


aye i mean dont get me wrong there doors are nice they will add any handles you and and stuff but for the price its stupid your basicaly paying £60 for the labour lol


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

sooksyajets said:


> aye i mean dont get me wrong there doors are nice they will add any handles you and and stuff but for the price its stupid your basicaly paying £60 for the labour lol


Yeah a little over the top lol I have built a viv and added a separate door at the top and decided I wanted to drill the vent holes in this. While I sourced a good price I bought some Perspex and did it myself. This added labour is obviously what is putting the price up.


----------



## sooksyajets (Jul 8, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Yeah a little over the top lol I have built a viv and added a separate door at the top and decided I wanted to drill the vent holes in this. While I sourced a good price I bought some Perspex and did it myself. This added labour is obviously what is putting the price up.


aye 
i looked at perspex but i keep varnids and i no they will walk frew it like it dosnt exsist  same as my iggys it would be ok for my cwds and anoles


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

sooksyajets said:


> aye
> i looked at perspex but i keep varnids and i no they will walk frew it like it dosnt exsist  same as my iggys it would be ok for my cwds and anoles


No def not as tough as glass but unused 4mm toughened Perspex ( to be honest didn't realise there was such a thing ). Certainly seems pretty tough to break. This said though its not the easiest to cut because any heat and it melts rather than cutting cleanly. Easy to drill though.

The other issue is the flex. Need to secure in multiple places others it can flex to allow a gap for them to squeeze through lol. Could come down in the morning and find a lizard pinched between the foot and viv.

However I am only using it for cresties!


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

My local merchant quoted me £6.50 for 2- 18"x15" 4mm doors , seem as cheap as its gonna get...thats in tyne and wear like...


----------



## sooksyajets (Jul 8, 2012)

wildy said:


> My local merchant quoted me £6.50 for 2- 18"x15" 4mm doors , seem as cheap as its gonna get...thats in tyne and wear like...


wheres that at bruv im in whitleybay and the quote i got was a bit more exspencive than this


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

Chirton ind est next to big tesco on norham rd .. Not sure what it's called but it's the row facing tesco and the only glass merchant round there..


----------



## sooksyajets (Jul 8, 2012)

wildy said:


> Chirton ind est next to big tesco on norham rd .. Not sure what it's called but it's the row facing tesco and the only glass merchant round there..


ahh ok ill check em out  cheers


----------



## BillyMMA (Aug 17, 2012)

would perspex be ok for a couple of beardies??


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

BillyMMA said:


> would perspex be ok for a couple of beardies??


I used 4mm Perspex for my crestie viv. It is door of around 45x60 but still has a bit of flex in it. It is classed as toughened Perspex but wouldn't trust it for beardies. I do believe you can get 6mm which would be better but glass wins hands down really. I only used it as a quick fix but will be replaced with glass shortly.


----------



## BillyMMA (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply guys will get pics up soon this is my first build so be interested to see what peoples opinions are.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Perspex will keep beardies in, however they will scratch it up in no time, it'll end up opaque wherever they can reach within a couple of months.

Dave


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

I have advertised FREE glass on here a few times and always ended up throwing it away, 6mm thick or 4mm thick , when i get some more i will try again


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

steveandval said:


> I have advertised FREE glass on here a few times and always ended up throwing it away, 6mm thick or 4mm thick , when i get some more i will try again


Damn thats criminal......if only Wigan wasn't so far away


----------



## BillyMMA (Aug 17, 2012)

steveandval said:


> I have advertised FREE glass on here a few times and always ended up throwing it away, 6mm thick or 4mm thick , when i get some more i will try again



cool i managed to source some from an old cabinet its 4mm toughened with smoothed edges i will need to cut it down as its 5mm too wide and its about 5ft long lolz


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

BillyMMA said:


> cool i managed to source some from an old cabinet its 4mm toughened with smoothed edges i will need to cut it down as its 5mm too wide and its about 5ft long lolz


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but toughened cannot be cut.
To tell if it is toughened or not look for a stamp in one of the corners, toughened glass has to have a stamp on it by law, no stamp then it will be normal glass with the sharp edges polished off, this can be cut.


----------

